# Odour associated with keeping mealworms?



## KatelynAlysa (Nov 25, 2011)

Hello everyone,

My name is Katie and I am new to the forums. I have had my baby, Annabelle, for 5 months now (she is 7 months) and have been feeding her freeze dried mealworms and crickets. I read on this forum that freeze dried is not a good idea because of the possibility of bowel impactions. 
I did a bit of research about keeping live mealies in the fridge and talked to my mom about it (I am 19 but live at home because of university) and she won't let me keep them in the fridge because she doesn't want them to make the food smell.
Is there an odour associated with keeping mealies in the fridge?

Thanks, Katie


----------



## lilyann (Dec 26, 2010)

You could buy a small fridge and keep them in there, the ones you buy for kids to keep cans in ect? just a thought.  

lilyann


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

There is no smell whatever to mealworms that are kept in the fridge.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Mealies in the fridge don't smell and I even have thousands upon thousands breeding and they don't smell at all either.


----------



## KatelynAlysa (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks, everyone!
Your opinions helped me convince her.

Next question, does anyone know of any good sites to purchase them from? (I live in Canada)

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

My mealie farm doesn't smell either ....you can order online or what I did was bought them at a pet store place several hundred at a time as needed to get my farm going.


----------



## anthylorrel (Nov 9, 2011)

I keep my mealies in the fridge, and they have no odor. They basically hibernate when they are cold like that. Perhaps you can pick up a small mini fridge to keep the mealies in?


----------

